# Grass Snakes!!! Where can I find them?



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

I would really like to go herping this year but don't know where to herp! Does anybody know what kind of habitat I am most likely to find grass snakes in?


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

over grown areas with water source near by usually mate. They are hard to find and getting harder depending on where you live.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

My guess would be grass...


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Well secluded pond is ideal, and i agree they are getting hard to find in some parts of the country. 

and for that reason i don't think anyone is going to give specific locations 


good luck


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys this has really helped


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

this might seem like a dumb question but im new to the reptile world but what is herping??:blush::blush:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

bhayward said:


> this might seem like a dumb question but im new to the reptile world but what is herping??:blush::blush:


herping is spending some time on a sunny day staring at the ground. did half hour today =2 adders:no1:


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

jonodrama said:


> herping is spending some time on a sunny day staring at the ground. did half hour today =2 adders:no1:


then what do you do do you keep them or do you do it just to see what you can find??


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree water, small secluded streams or ponds in quiet areas, is usually quite good. I've seen them in a stream beside a pub on a main road in the middle of Ifield in Crawley - and a mink! :bash:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

bhayward said:


> then what do you do do you keep them or do you do it just to see what you can find??


NO, you don't, can't, must not keep them, all British reptiles are protected, some such as the smooth snake and sand lizards very rare and have full protection.

Have a look at this site for any info on natives Amphibian and Reptile Conservation homepage :no1:


plus adders are venomous :bash::bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bhayward said:


> then what do you do do you keep them or do you do it just to see what you can find??


Ooh, you are new aren't you! :lol2:


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

feorag said:


> Ooh, you are new aren't you! :lol2:


:lol2:what gives me away??

besides arguable as i own a beardie and not a snake im still a snake virgin so im newer then new to snake world:2thumb:


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/472164-please-considerate.html


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bhayward said:


> :lol2:what gives me away??


Nothing really - I just kinda got a feeling! :whistling2:



jonodrama said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/wildlife/472164-please-considerate.html


Good advice.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

bhayward said:


> :lol2:what gives me away??
> 
> besides arguable as i own a beardie and not a snake im still a snake virgin so im newer then new to snake world:2thumb:


where are you?? Your local wildlife trust/conservation group may have wildlife walks and volunteer days.


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

jonodrama said:


> where are you?? Your local wildlife trust/conservation group may have wildlife walks and volunteer days.


Germany currently


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

to the OP

i'm still waiting for the first grassie of the year at my 'patch'. no idea where in the world you are, but check out your local amphibian and reptile group.

if you're in london come to the london wetland centre, there are some friendly reptiles there...


IMGP2449 by laurencea, on Flickr


----------



## Iulia (Mar 2, 2011)

You look at them - enjoy them - try not to disturb them - and back quietly away

Though sadly less and less easy to do this


----------



## Bruceyyy (May 9, 2010)

isn't the point of herping to go out and find them yourself? No fun if you turn up to a well known location and see them right off. Its all about the search, for me any way


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Bruceyyy said:


> isn't the point of herping to go out and find them yourself? No fun if you turn up to a well known location and see them right off. Its all about the search, for me any way


I agree, the search is fun, I've been trying to get photos of otters for over 2 months now with my camera trap, with no luck.

But did see 5 bottlenose dolphins of Dorset coast last week, very luck of me.


----------



## londonjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

i would fancy a trip to the london wetland centre i know theres alot of common lizards there. but there any snakes


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

londonjoe said:


> i would fancy a trip to the london wetland centre i know theres alot of common lizards there. but there any snakes


grass snakes (although none sighted this year yet). there are also slow worms. the grassies and slow worms are hard to see and usually found on reptile surveys and walks... occasionally see grassies swimming around though. the common lizards can be seen basking on logs and the bridges, if you look carefully.

if you need any info about the centre i'll be happy to help.


----------



## smiff89 (Oct 22, 2010)

not meaning to cause an argument but technically there are a couple of uk species you can keep as they are only protected from sale or trade, injuring and killing these include adder and grass snake.

although the sand lizard and smooth snake are fully protected the last time i checked.

unless are the law has changedif sothen if some 1 could direct me to a more upto date copy of the wildlife and countryside act i would be happy to read it in greater detail.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

smiff89 said:


> not meaning to cause an argument but technically there are a couple of uk species you can keep as they are only protected from sale or trade, injuring and killing these include adder and grass snake.
> 
> although the sand lizard and smooth snake are fully protected the last time i checked.
> 
> unless are the law has changedif sothen if some 1 could direct me to a more upto date copy of the wildlife and countryside act i would be happy to read it in greater detail.


http://www.arc-trust.org/downloads/Legislation_England_Wales-1.pdf


----------



## smiff89 (Oct 22, 2010)

jonodrama said:


> http://www.arc-trust.org/downloads/Legislation_England_Wales-1.pdf


 
cheers jono, they really when to town filling in the gaps on that act didnt they :whip:

think it needed it though and in addition that linky is now bookmarked.

think this year im gunna get out their with the camera and get snap happy got alot of rural area around here.

thanks again jono


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

smiff89 said:


> cheers jono, they really when to town filling in the gaps on that act didnt they :whip:
> 
> think it needed it though and in addition that linky is now bookmarked.
> 
> ...


Not a problem

will be some of the best hours you spend, whether you're successful or not


----------



## Herpinfested (Apr 24, 2007)

I guess I'm pretty lucky; we get butt loads of grass snakes in the local allotments! 

And if you're ever in the Isle of Wight, head to Ventnor. Ridiculous amount of lizards on the rocky part of the beach there.


----------



## jonodrama (May 7, 2009)

Herpinfested said:


> I guess I'm pretty lucky; we get butt loads of grass snakes in the local allotments!
> 
> And if you're ever in the Isle of Wight, head to Ventnor. Ridiculous amount of lizards on the rocky part of the beach there.


The wall Lizards! there is a big colony on the cliffs near me, going to be researching them over the spring and summer for my dissertation .

anyone finding adders and other species, its worth recording them on line with ARC Trust, so that trends and populations can be monitored. only takes a couple of minutes


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Blimmy*

Gosh! I would never remove a wild animal from it's habitat! I even think keeping captive bred animals is slightly cruel


----------



## nutmonkey (Jan 15, 2012)

roidie said:


> Gosh! I would never remove a wild animal from it's habitat! I even think keeping captive bred animals is slightly cruel


Don't you have a Bearded Dragon and a Tortoise???


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

roidie said:


> Gosh! I would never remove a wild animal from it's habitat! I even think keeping captive bred animals is slightly cruel





nutmonkey said:


> Don't you have a Bearded Dragon and a Tortoise???


 
and he wants to get another animal to live with his tortoise


----------



## roidie (Mar 2, 2012)

*Yes*

Yes Why


----------

